# Bloqué sur Clover Boot Manager après une Màj



## HackinYann (26 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,

Alors voilà, je suis sur hackintosh depuis 1ans et demi du coup j'avais jamais fait de Màj, donc j'était resté sous sierra. Mais voilà j'ai eu envi de passer à la dernière version parce que j'avais quelques soucis de compatibilité avec certains plug in ou logiciel Bref.

C'était donc une première la Màj sur Hack, j'ai cloner mon disque au cas ou sur un dd externe avec carbon copy cloner et une time machine sur un dd interne. Mais j'ai pas pensé à copier la partition EFI donc mes sauvegarde ne sont pas utilisable et bien entendu je l'ai est pas testé avant le MàJ  

Alors voilà la Màj a foiré et la je suis bloqué sur le boot manager et il trouve plus mon ssd ainsi que mon dd interne j'ai essayé de le boot avec le dd externe mais comme prévu pas de part efi donc inexploitable

Que me conseillez vous pour ne pas tout perdre sur le ssd ?
J'vois qu'un solution démarré avec une usb et puis après je sais pas trop comment faire


----------



## HackinYann (26 Mars 2018)

J'ai réussi à démarrer avec mon dd externe comment je peux faire pour remettre mon ssd avant de faire la MàJ ?
Pour info il me dit que mon ssd est "non formater"  J'ai essayer de le restaurer à partir de l'utilitaire de disque mais il me dit : "source volume format on divices "/dev/disk1" is not valid for restoring


----------



## Barijaona (27 Mars 2018)

As-tu mis apfs.efi sur ta partition Clover ? La mise à jour a vraisemblablement passé ton SSD en système de fichiers APFS


----------



## HackinYann (27 Mars 2018)

Barijaona a dit:


> As-tu mis apfs.efi sur ta partition Clover ? La mise à jour a vraisemblablement passé ton SSD en système de fichiers APFS


Hum j'ai pas vu cette étape, mais ce qui est sur c'est que j'ai voulu faire màj en passant les fichier en apfs, j'ai suivi cette méthode https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/update-directly-to-macos-high-sierra.232707/
La je suis bloqué, j'ai essayer de réinstaller sur le ssd mais rien qu'avec la clé usb j'arrive pas a atteindre le début de l'installation. quand la pomme arrive le chargement se fait jusqu'a la moitié et plus rien un petit glitch et écran noir.
Je peux toujours utiliser mon dd pour démarrer mais bon j'vois pas ce que je peux faire une fois que je suis sur le bureau. J'ai reformater mon ssd mais c'est tout.


----------

